# saugeye at pleasant hill?



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone ever fish for saugeye thru the ice there with any luck at all?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I have not had the chance but years ago "Bunny" was telling me to fish the humps out from the ramp with vibes and jig minnows. He showed some pictures of stringers of eyes that I could not believe. If the ice is safe that is where I would start, which I might if this weather continues.

Have you gone to mosquito lately?


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

bunny was the greatest


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

foundationfisher said:


> bunny was the greatest


Yes he was I miss that old fart


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

keepinitreel said:


> I have not had the chance but years ago "Bunny" was telling me to fish the humps out from the ramp with vibes and jig minnows. He showed some pictures of stringers of eyes that I could not believe. If the ice is safe that is where I would start, which I might if this weather continues.
> 
> Have you gone to mosquito lately?


Was there Friday. Only caught 2 eyes one 23 inches tho


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

fished thurs got 3 eyes went fri only got 1 but it was a fatty headed down wed i hope got them all on vibes


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

balsa b said:


> fished thurs got 3 eyes went fri only got 1 but it was a fatty headed down wed i hope got them all on vibes


North or south?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

ICED OVER EYES said:


> Was there Friday. Only caught 2 eyes one 23 inches tho


What area did you fish? I was there last weekend and fished the concrete wall area, only catching a few gills. I expected to find crappie there, but no luck. I know many people fish the dam area on the ice. I wondered if it is because it is easy to access or just a good ice location. I fish P Hill a lot from the boat, but never the dam area.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never really targeted the eyes. Do you tipe the vibes with a minnow? How hard do you fish it? I saw 8 guys on the spillway end this afternoon. Talked to a guy sunday and he said there was 12" of ice.


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

caught them just past the beach on the flat down by the boat ramp in the park.got them all real early alot of marks on the vex. Going down friday anybody wants to walk out w me let m know


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

balsa b said:


> caught them just past the beach on the flat down by the boat ramp in the park.got them all real early alot of marks on the vex. Going down friday anybody wants to walk out w me let m know


I will be there too what time will you be there. do you park at the ramp or the beach Parking area? How deep was it there?


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

i go through the gate and park down by the beach. the past 6 or 7 times ive been down ive started in 8or9 fow and work out to 12 t 13 fow just seems like u have to move around and find them wish i had a power auger haha . i gonna b ther at 630 seems like they shut off by 930


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Can anyone confirm how the ice is around the beach and ramps. Gonna do some saugeye huntin' tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be on the opposite side of the lake. Good luck


----------

